# Door panel removal



## Chudders

This really is a longshot as it is such an unusual request.
I need to adjust the roller blind on my Euramobil Integra but cannot get the door panel off. All the screws around the edge are easily removed but it appears to be still fixed firmly immediately behind the door pull handle. There are two small holes there but I cant work out what is behind if anything
Just the remote chance that someone may have removed a panel and have some knowledge.
Redards, Dave


----------



## millbridge

i can sympathise with . this really is the worst form of engineering, you need to get a small right angle drive alan key to loosen the two bolts inside those two holes, it is not easy and needs to people to tackle the job. mine has just been removed to repair the central locking mechanism in the right hand doot two german mechanics for 3 hours at a cost of 190 euros! best of luck with the job
john harrison


----------



## millbridge

i can sympathise with . this really is the worst form of engineering, you need to get a small right angle drive alan key to loosen the two bolts inside those two holes, it is not easy and needs to people to tackle the job. mine has just been removed to repair the central locking mechanism in the right hand doot two german mechanics for 3 hours at a cost of 190 euros! best of luck with the job
john harrison


----------



## millbridge

i can sympathise with . this really is the worst form of engineering, you need to get a small right angle drive alan key to loosen the two bolts inside those two holes, it is not easy and needs to people to tackle the job. mine has just been removed to repair the central locking mechanism in the right hand doot two german mechanics for 3 hours at a cost of 190 euros! best of luck with the job
john harrison


----------

